

Janus Privacy Adapter - plug this in and anonymize your web traffic - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/12/24/anonymize-your-web-traffic-with-januspa

======
PStamatiou
for some value of anonymous, via Tor network

------
jdoliner
I wouldn't count on this being next years runaway success. Cool though.

~~~
PStamatiou
might be popular in Australia depending on what happens to that legislation to
monitor everyone's traffic or whatever it was..

------
axod
What's the advantage of doing it in hardware instead of software?

~~~
Steve0
It would depend.

This is the easiest way to do it for a network of computers without client
side setup. Another alternative would be to set up a server which does it for
you.

Let's say you're having a meeting with dissident bloggers in your house in
china, and you would like to provide a wireless network for them. The safe and
easy way to do it would be to patch one one these between you router and acces
point.

Instant anonymity.

~~~
axod
True, true.

